# Will my insurance be dropped if I tell them I drove 107,000 miles in 3.25 years?



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Just was wondering what would happen if I told them about my extreme mileage? I wanted to go on vacation for a week and have little to no coverage on my vehicle while i'm away.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The truth shall set you free.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

June132017 said:


> Just was wondering what would happen if I told them about my extreme mileage? I wanted to go on vacation for a week and have little to no coverage on my vehicle while i'm away.


I take it they don't already query your mileage at each term renewal?

Both Allstate and Esurance (in CA, at least) require that.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I take it they don't already query your mileage at each term renewal?


Nope they don't care.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I always lie about it


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

June132017 said:


> Nope they don't care.


Then I guess it depends on the insurance company. You might want to anonymously call them, saying that you have a general question about mileage limits per each policy term.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Depends on your state and company I guess. I've never had that issue in Nevada, West Virginia, North Carolina, Ohio, or Colorado and I've had multiple insurance companies including State Farm, Farmers, Progressive, Allstate, and others. 

Edit, you should always shop around for insurance every renewal, it'll save you a lot of money.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

June132017 said:


> Just was wondering what would happen if I told them about my extreme mileage? I wanted to go on vacation for a week and have little to no coverage on my vehicle while i'm away.


Don't open a can of worms. Don't call them and leave everything alone.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Why in the world would you tell them?

That’s why I declined my insurance companies “safe driver” plan.

With all the miles I drive they would think I’m either a rideshare driver or a serial killer. I certainly wouldn’t want them to think I’m a rideshare driver. Oh the shame.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I take it they don't already query your mileage at each term renewal?
> 
> Both Allstate and Esurance (in CA, at least) require that.


Same in NY also Geico



islanddriver said:


> Same in NY also Geico


I've never had an insurance company drop me for mileage ,but I know they charge you by your yearly milage among other things.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

I've been driving in MA for 30 years and have never once been asked about my mileage. It goes both ways though, I use to drive on a commercial policy about 35,000 a year while my wife only put a few thousand on her car.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

June132017 said:


> Nope they don't care.


You are wondering if they care, but then state they don't care?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I am in Mi . They never ask you what miles you drive when you renew your insurance.
When you first set the policy they do ask how many miles you drive .
My answer is 10k a year. They never asked me how many miles are on the car .
I am lost when your telling them you drove 35k a year ?
and 35k a year is nothing . I drove 120k in one year back in 2017


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

June132017 said:


> Just was wondering what would happen if I told them about my extreme mileage? I wanted to go on vacation for a week and have little to no coverage on my vehicle while i'm away.


Why would your coverage change while you take a week's vacation? :confusion:


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Westerner said:


> always shop around for insurance every renewal, it'll save you a lot of money.


The exception is if you have USAA, there's no need to shop. I've checked 4 or 5 times in the last 35 years and they gave always been the cheapest, more importantly, they pay off without a hassle when there's an issue.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

In California they don't have to ask.

They look it up on your mileage reported at smog check.

If you get your vehicle serviced at a dealer and oil change place it's also recorded. 

I think that's the way Carfax gets its info.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes, you are 107,000 time more likely to get into accident than someone who drove just 1 mile. Insurance is a game of chance. For every mile driven, the insurer is liable for a potential accident. Therefore more miles = more likely an accident is about to happen. Just because you didn't get into an accident in the past 107,000 miles does not mean you will not have one (or less likely to have one) during your 107,001th mile. It just means the the insurance company gets to enjoy money paid for the 107,000 miles you've done.

The insurance people love people who just park their cars in their garages. Easy money.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Hmm guess Im doing something right. I've driven 215k miles on my Prius in the last 2.5 years. My insurance just went from 215 too 115. Thank you Jesus.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

There's many variables there. Are you talking about an RS rider? Well, if you are in calif and had State Farm they only do riders for pt drivers. You are limited on hours and mileage. Exceed those and they tell you you need commercial insurance.

If it is your personal auto insurance don't think I've ever seen a policy that limits how many miles you can driver, but they can certainly charge you a higher rate. 

Best not to keep secrets from your insurance agent. It could burn your tail when it came to an 'accident'.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> The truth shall set you free.


So will a BULLET . . .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> There's many variables there. Are you talking about an RS rider? Well, if you are in calif and had State Farm they only do riders for pt drivers. You are limited on hours and mileage. Exceed those and they tell you you need commercial insurance.
> 
> If it is your personal auto insurance don't think I've ever seen a policy that limits how many miles you can driver, but they can certainly charge you a higher rate.
> 
> Best not to keep secrets from your insurance agent. It could burn your tail when it came to an 'accident'.


I wonder if in an accident the claims adjuster would write down the mileage.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> There's many variables there. Are you talking about an RS rider? Well, if you are in calif and had State Farm they only do riders for pt drivers. You are limited on hours and mileage. Exceed those and they tell you you need commercial insurance.
> 
> If it is your personal auto insurance don't think I've ever seen a policy that limits how many miles you can driver, but they can certainly charge you a higher rate.
> 
> Best not to keep secrets from your insurance agent. It could burn your tail when it came to an 'accident'.


I usually run 2 stop signs that serve zero purpose at my day jobs commercial complex.

I would be an idiot to ask my insurance if this would effect my rate. Don't give them ammunition to charge you more.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> I wonder if in an accident the claims adjuster would write down the mileage.


If you had Full Coverage, it seems they would record mileage in order to establish value.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> If you had Full Coverage, it seems they would record mileage in order to establish value.


They would then say, this person declared they were driving 10K miles a year but in reality were driving 35K miles a year???


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Don't give them ammunition to charge you more.


pretty sure OP understood what my post was saying. Doing something on a regular basis (like becoming a RS IC) and not telling your ins agent would be stupid.
Just like breaking the law on a regular basis is.



observer said:


> They would then say, this person declared they were driving 10K miles a year


State Farm requires you to tell them all your covered vehicles mileage and a regular basis.....I'm going with other insurance companies do the same if they offer 'mileage' discounts.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> pretty sure OP understood what my post was saying. Doing something on a regular basis (like becoming a RS IC) and not telling your ins agent would be stupid.
> Just like breaking the law on a regular basis is.
> 
> 
> State Farm requires you to tell them all your covered vehicles mileage and a regular basis.....I'm going with other insurance companies do the same if they offer 'mileage' discounts.


A few years back I went in to pay the insurance on my Jeep Wrangler.

The insurance agent asked me if I knew off hand how many miles it had. I told him I wasn't sure but that it was probably 3-4k more than the previous year.

He said why so few miles.

I told him, I mostly only drive it during the summer.

He said OK let me look it up. He got on his computer and sure enough the mileage popped up from when I smogged it.

It was just under 3k miles more than the previous year.

They knew exactly how many miles I drove it per year.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> They knew exactly how many miles I drove it per year.


we can add that to the list of 'never lie to your insurance agent'.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> we can add that to the list of 'never lie to your insurance agent'.


At least not to AAA agents.

I kinda got the feeling he thought I was lying about the mileage.

I really only did drive it during the summer.

It's like my Prius, I don't think I've driven it more than 10K miles in the last two and a half years. It mostly sat under a lemon tree while I was in Mexico or driving one of the other cars when I was here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> A few years back I went in to pay the insurance on my Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> The insurance agent asked me if I knew off hand how many miles it had. I told him I wasn't sure but that it was probably 3-4k more than the previous year.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

observer said:


> A few years back I went in to pay the insurance on my Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> The insurance agent asked me if I knew off hand how many miles it had. I told him I wasn't sure but that it was probably 3-4k more than the previous year.
> 
> ...


No emissions in my area and no requirements to update mileage. Insurance will charge you more if they realize you use high mileage.

There is zero penalty for not telling them you use high mileage.

Laws and insurance defer by area, especially outside of California.Ya'll are likely giving out bad advice.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No emissions in my area and no requirements to update mileage. Insurance will charge you more if they realize you use high mileage.
> 
> There is zero penalty for not telling them you use high mileage.
> 
> Laws and insurance defer by area, especially outside of California.Ya'll are likely giving out bad advice.


That's why I usually, like I did in this case, qualify my posts by writing "In California".

I know that every state is different.

But "in California" what I wrote is true.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The exception is if you have USAA, there's no need to shop. I've checked 4 or 5 times in the last 35 years and they gave always been the cheapest, more importantly, they pay off without a hassle when there's an issue.


They weren't the cheapest for me. They were actually among the more expensive. I still considered them due to their superior reputation and service but couldn't justify paying 30% more. I'm in Florida though. This is one of the worst states for auto insurance.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No emissions in my area and no requirements to update mileage. Insurance will charge you more if they realize you use high mileage.
> 
> There is zero penalty for not telling them you use high mileage.
> 
> Laws and insurance defer by area, especially outside of California.Ya'll are likely giving out bad advice.


A potential problem though in not telling them your mileage in other states while making them think you still drive <10,000 a year is what happens after a major accident if the vehicle gets totaled? They are sure to have the mileage recorded. Will they still pay your claim or will they use the fact that you drove 300% of the declared mileage as justification to not pay?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Ya'll are likely giving out bad advice.


...or we are giving out the perfect advice. I wasn't referring to 'mileage' when I said it is never a good idea to 'keep' facts from your ins agent. It very well might save you in the long run. Just saying. Insurance will not change the policy you ran afoul of because 'you didn't know you had to tell your insurance agent' they just won't cover whatever the claim is. Ouch.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

There may be no penalty for not reporting higher mileage but it would raise big RED flags in case of an accident.

If a driver is substantially underreporting the mileage an insurance company could likely ask why. 

They could check with Uber/Lyft and Uber/Lyft are legally required to tell them.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ...or we are giving out the perfect advice. I wasn't referring to 'mileage' when I said it is never a good idea to 'keep' facts from your ins agent. It very well might save you in the long run. Just saying. Insurance will not change the policy you ran afoul of because 'you didn't know you had to tell your insurance agent' they just won't cover whatever the claim is. Ouch.


The entire thread is about mileage in regards to insurance.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BTW, i've been near a person reporting an accident to their insurance company twice.

The very first question in both cases was, were you driving for a rideshare company or driving for hire.

Very first question.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The entire thread is about mileage in regards to insurance.


...not my reply. Mine was on the general principle one would be a ding dong to not tell their insurance agent full truth...always. I only got into mileage as it relates to calif and State Farm and that is because they offer discounts if you driver x and x miles, so I have report said mileage.

Let's repeat: not telling your insurance agent the truth is dumb. It will cost you later, guaranteed. now, moving on.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> They weren't the cheapest for me. They were actually among the more expensive. I still considered them due to their superior reputation and service but couldn't justify paying 30% more. I'm in Florida though. This is one of the worst states for auto insurance.
> 
> 
> A potential problem though in not telling them your mileage in other states while making them think you still drive <10,000 a year is what happens after a major accident if the vehicle gets totaled? They are sure to have the mileage recorded. Will they still pay your claim or will they use the fact that you drove 300% of the declared mileage as justification to not pay?


That's gonna be insurance company and location dependant. Also the difference would have to amount to gross misrepresentation of mileage if that path is taken.


SHalester said:


> ...not my reply. Mine was on the general principle one would be a ding dong to not tell their insurance agent full truth...always. I only got into mileage as it relates to calif and State Farm and that is because they offer discounts if you driver x and x miles, so I have report said mileage.
> 
> Let's repeat: not telling your insurance agent the truth is dumb. It will cost you later, guaranteed. now, moving on.


There is a very distinct difference between not telling the truth and omitting none required information.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Like @observer , I have AAA in SoCal. One of the things insurance companies are allowed to use to determine what they charge in CA is annual mileage. About 90 days before the policy renewal date each year I get a questionnaire asking for the current odometer readings on my cars. The letter with the questionnaire explains that it's used to determine ratings for my cars, and also includes a polite statement saying they may ask for proof. Because my Miata typically falls in the minimum mileage tier of 500 miles or less, I send in pictures of the odometers on the day I submit the form. They have never asked for anything further.

Also, they allow me to request an adjustment during the year if I find I'm driving less than anticipated and it results in a lower premium. However, they don't require that I report that I'm going to exceed the usual mileage based on the annual odometer reading. Seems fair to me.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

June132017 said:


> Just was wondering what would happen if I told them about my extreme mileage? I wanted to go on vacation for a week and have little to no coverage on my vehicle while i'm away.


Wait is that something people do with insurance, cancel for a week when you are not driving your car?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I take it they don't already query your mileage at each term renewal?
> 
> Both Allstate and Esurance (in CA, at least) require that.


I can't think of any insurance company that wouldn't do that, for a whole host of reasons. This story is suspect.



Fusion_LUser said:


> Wait is that something people do with insurance, cancel for a week when you are not driving your car?


No..,they don't let you do that.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Aug 10, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Why in the world would you tell them?
> 
> That's why I declined my insurance companies "safe driver" plan.
> 
> With all the miles I drive they would think I'm either a rideshare driver or a serial killer. I certainly wouldn't want them to think I'm a rideshare driver. Oh the shame.


I agree.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Yes, you are 107,000 time more likely to get into accident than someone who drove just 1 mile. Insurance is a game of chance. For every mile driven, the insurer is liable for a potential accident. Therefore more miles = more likely an accident is about to happen. Just because you didn't get into an accident in the past 107,000 miles does not mean you will not have one (or less likely to have one) during your 107,001th mile. It just means the the insurance company gets to enjoy money paid for the 107,000 miles you've done.
> 
> The insurance people love people who just park their cars in their garages. Easy money.


I insure three of my cars at a time for daily use. Allstate lets me put two on deferred status so I switch my summer and winter cars. Ther rest are on Haggerty or General business plan. When deferred I pay nothing as long as I do not drive it.


----------



## taner93 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello. I just want to ask. what type of insurance i need for uber. I’ve got normal insurance do i need to cancel to make another one . Thanks


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

taner93 said:


> Hello. I just want to ask. what type of insurance i need for uber. I've got normal insurance do i need to cancel to make another one . Thanks


If you are located in London, England, you need to ask this question in the local section of the forum. 99+% of the comments you get here will be pretty useless for you.

If you are in London, Somehwere In The US, sit back and enjoy.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I take it they don't already query your mileage at each term renewal?
> 
> Both Allstate and Esurance (in CA, at least) require that.


 I am with Allstate (rideshare insurance). They have a Drivewise app on your phone that you download. That monitors your speed, braking, etc. I love it!! I have saved a bundle by being a safe driver :smiles:


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Nope they don't care.


Same here (progressive)


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Alantc said:


> I always lie about it


 It'll come back to you. If ever you get in an accident!! 
I was involved in an accident, not my fault, had 3 pax in my car. 
Totaled my car, nobody got hurt!! 
Stupid young female driver, driving her dad's car in Scottsdale, AZ. was in the left-hand turn lane, decided to change lanes and got us good. 
If I didn't have rideshare insurance, I would have not been covered, even though I was on the Uber app with pax.
Regardless if you are at the time en route to pick up, and have pax in your car until drop off. Uber says their insurance will cover you and your pax for 1 million. Not true!! If you don't have rideshare insurance. Your insurance company can deny payment as well as Uber!!



taner93 said:


> Hello. I just want to ask. what type of insurance i need for uber. I've got normal insurance do i need to cancel to make another one . Thanks


 Go to Allstate cheaper on rideshare insurance. If you don't have rideshare insurance, lots of luck if you get in an accident!!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

IRME4EVER said:


> It'll come back to you. If ever you get in an accident!!
> I was involved in an accident, not my fault, had 3 pax in my car.
> Totaled my car, nobody got hurt!!
> Stupid young female driver, driving her dad's car in Scottsdale, AZ. was in the left-hand turn lane, decided to change lanes and got us good.
> ...


*THIS IS MOST IMPORTANT^^^^^^^^*

* Here in America if you have not gotten a RS rider to accompany your personal insurance They can deny you coverage. IF they deny you coverage Goober will not cover you.*
Just get RS gap insurance, Or pay more and get a Commercial policy.


----------



## cho (Mar 26, 2016)

observer said:


> In California they don't have to ask.
> 
> They look it up on your mileage reported at smog check.
> 
> ...


In California, Farmers asked me a few times.... Drive a Prius and smog check not needed (yet). Oil change serviced at dealer.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

cho said:


> In California, Farmers asked me a few times.... Drive a Prius and smog check not needed (yet). Oil change serviced at dealer.


I think all newer cars are exempt for smog check. Don't remember exactly how many years somewhere between 5-10 years.

Mine is a 2006 and it required a smog check. I just got it done last week.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

observer said:


> I think all newer cars are exempt for smog check. Don't remember exactly how many years somewhere between 5-10 years.
> 
> Mine is a 2006 and it required a smog check. I just got it done last week.


When I Googled "CA smog checks " this showed up at the top of the list. (emphasis theirs)

*Smog* Checks are required biennially (every other year) on vehicles more than eight model-years old. Additionally, a *Smog Check* is required if you sell a vehicle that is more than four model-years old and when registering an out-of-state vehicle for the first time in *California*


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> When I Googled "CA smog checks " this showed up at the top of the list. (emphasis theirs)
> 
> *Smog* Checks are required biennially (every other year) on vehicles more than eight model-years old. Additionally, a *Smog Check* is required if you sell a vehicle that is more than four model-years old and when registering an out-of-state vehicle for the first time in *California*


Yea, I couldn't remember the years but whenever I sell a car I usually sell it right after it passes smog.

In California, sellers of cars are responsible for the smog check.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> I can't think of any insurance company that wouldn't do that, for a whole host of reasons. This story is suspect.
> 
> 
> No..,they don't let you do that.


My agent said if it's over a month, he can do the storage insurance. I like to travel out of state or out of country, and I've done these before Covid-19. No problem trying to save a few bucks here. They even offer a free electronic device to monitor your car if your car does not have the capability by itself.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Y


islanddriver said:


> Same in NY also Geico
> 
> 
> I've never had an insurance company drop me for mileage ,but I know they charge you by your yearly milage among other things.


Yea.
Why would they drop you?
They make MONEY by SELLING you insurance.
The motivation is to sell you as much of it as possible, not less.

They may increase your premium a little, but if you have a good record ... why?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

IRME4EVER said:


> I am with Allstate (rideshare insurance). They have a Drivewise app on your phone that you download. That monitors your speed, braking, etc. I love it!! I have saved a bundle by being a safe driver :smiles:


Just what I want is some dictator telling me where I can and can't go. Right now we have a choice to have this app. I think in the future we might not have a choice to not have these app's. I don't support these app's. They will turn on you eventually.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The allstate drivewise app actually lets you delete trips where you have bad braking or you excessively speed, i mean when you weren't driving..

I just tweak the permissions on my phone to make the app switch off.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

aluber1968 said:


> Don't open a can of worms. Don't call them and leave everything alone.


Just don't have an accident and hope that worm can won't open. 
In the meantime, it's a small price to be fully covered under your chosen profession. Your family will love you for it.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The allstate drivewise app actually lets you delete trips where you have bad braking or you excessively speed, i mean when you weren't driving..
> 
> I just tweak the permissions on my phone to make the app switch off.


how do you delete bad braking etc.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

I am with Farmers.
In talking with my agent the will charge you more but the amount is not that much.
With Farmers they "top" mileage is 19.000 .
Meaning if you report 19,000 but really drive 50.000 you may as well report the 50.000 because the charge is the same.
They will not caancel or deny a claim if you under report....they will just adjust your premium going forward if they find you drive more than reported


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

observer said:


> A few years back I went in to pay the insurance on my Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> The insurance agent asked me if I knew off hand how many miles it had. I told him I wasn't sure but that it was probably 3-4k more than the previous year.
> 
> ...


This is definitely going to be a state by state basis. Some states prevent insurance companies from implementing certain rules and regulations like using a credit score to determine rates.

When I had an accident the insurance company asked me to take a picture of the mileage on dashboard and to email it to them. They use it to determine the value of the car if it is declared totaled.

In many states they only ask how many miles you drive when they first issue the policy. If you are being honest at that time that is all that is going to matter. No insurance company can require you to promise to never exceed your average miles. You are not obligated to report it yearly either. If you are ever asked always tell the truth. Absolutely no reason to volunteer any information.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> This is definitely going to be a state by state basis. Some states prevent insurance companies from implementing certain rules and regulations like using a credit score to determine rates.
> 
> When I had an accident the insurance company asked me to take a picture of the mileage on dashboard and to email it to them. They use it to determine the value of the car if it is declared totaled.
> 
> In many states they only ask how many miles you drive when they first issue the policy. If you are being honest at that time that is all that is going to matter. No insurance company can require you to promise to never exceed your average miles. You are not obligated to report it yearly either. If you are ever asked always tell the truth. Absolutely no reason to volunteer any information.


You aren't obligated to report it unless they ask but if you don't provide the mileage after they ask, they aren't obligated to continue insuring you.

I think a couple times I did wind up texting/emailing them odometer pix.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> how do you delete bad braking etc.


I don't delete my own bad trips, i just so happen to delete the trip i took with that insane cab driver who was swerving all over and slamming on the brakes...

It actually lets you delete ANY trip you took, Since late night stuff also counts against it i have been switching off "background app refresh" and it just automatically keeps the app from logging trips during late night hours when i don't want it tracking me anyway.

In addition the phone's power saves kicks the app off anyway, so there's tons of ways to make bad trips disappear.

On my way home today i had to slam my brakes avoiding an accident thanks to some dumbass so i deleted that from my history. blink and it's gone.


----------

